# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  پیغام you might not have permission to use this network resource

## kitcat_m18

با سلام خدمت دوستان و مهندسین محترم در بخش امنیت شبکه

تو شبکه ای که من باهاش کار می کنم  بعضا تو برخی از سیستم ها که می خوام درایو های اونا رو مپ کنم با ارور you might not have permission to use this network resource مواجه میشم.

در بعضی از موارد با دستکاری ریجستری تونستم این مشکلو حل کنم اما بعضی جاها هم (مثل سرور ها) هیچ کاری از دستم بر نیومده.

من تو ریجستری فایلی که ضمیمه کردم رو ساختم و ایمپورت می کنم.
یه دوستی می گفت اگه به فایل رو تو سیستمت Share کنی درست میشه اما اینم نشد.

طبق مطالعاتی که داشتم این مبحث بر می گرده به بحث سوکت در ویندوز و معمولا هم با نصب آنتی ویروس اینطوری میشه. من از Nod32 و بعضا Symantec استفاده می کنم.

در فولدر آپشن هم تیک Use Simple File Sharing رو برای دسترسی محتاتانه تر برداشتم.

ممنون میشم اگه منو راهنمایی کنین.

با تشکر  :لبخند:

----------


## hraeissi

آیا AD در شبکه است ؟
کاربران شما جزء چه گروهی ساخته شده اند ؟

----------


## kitcat_m18

سلام جناب hraeissi عزیز،
بله Active directory بر روی سرور فعال است همچنین clien's ها عضو Domain هستند در برخی موارد هم سعی کردم با ایجاد Work Group های متفاوت اقدام به استفاده نکردن از دامین کنم اما متاسفانه باز هم تفاوتی مشاهده نگردید.

با تشکر از شما.

----------


## hraeissi

کاربران شما جزء چه گروهی ساخته شده اند ؟

----------


## kitcat_m18

درست متوجه منظور شما نشدم اما اگه منظورتون نام گروه کاریه متفاوتن چون به دلیل وسعت شبکه نمی تونم همیشه تو گروههای کاری هم نام سیستم ها رو داشته باشم، من فکر می کنم این مشکل من بیشتر مربوط به مبحث آنتی ویروس ها و سوکت در ویندوز بشه تا خود شبکه.

----------


## hadiroz

من فکر می کنم که دو تا از سرویس های ویندوز به نامهای workstasionوserver متوقف شده شما باید این سرویس ها رو start کنی تا مشکلت حل شه

----------


## nematipnr

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
در برخی نسخه های ویندوز این مشکل وجود دارد بنده خودم با یک نسخه دیگر امتحان کردم ولی این مشکل مربوط میشه به Fire wall سیستم شما ابتدا control panel فایروال سیستم رو خاموش کنید سپس به مسیر زیر ر فته و مراحل زیر را انجام دهید
control panel/network connetions
بر روی کانکشن شبکه راست کلیک کرده و properties را انتخاب کنید
تب advaneed را انتخاب کنید 
در قسمت windows firewall بر روی settings کلیک کنید
در برگه general تیک off را بزنید
در برگه advaned در قسمت network connetion setting تیک مربوط به کانکشن شبکه را بردارید
در تب EXCEPTIONS تیک مربوط به FILE & printer sharing رو بردارید اگر جواب نداد کلیه تیک های موجود در این بخش را بردارید

در صورت حل نشدن مشکل ایمیل بزنید nematipnr@yahoo.com

----------

